# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  ابرز شعارات المرشحين للانتخابات النيابية

## الحصن نيوز

ركزت القوائم الانتخابية في الدوائر الانتخابية بمحافظة العاصمة عمان ، على التغيير وحقوق و واجبات المواطنين بالعدل والمساواة والاصلاح .
وخلال جولة لمندوب وكالة الانباء الاردنية (بترا) للاطلاع على مختلف شعارات القوائم الانتخابية بالدوائر الانتخابية بالعاصمة عمان ، ارتكزت الشعارات على : العمل بلا شعارات ، مواطنة عدالة امان ، شارك واصنع المستقبل ، نهضة وطن كرامة مواطن ، لا لاستغلال الدين ، سر النجاح بالوحدة الوطنية ، يدا بيد نحو التغيير واصلاح التعليم اولوية وطنية قصوى .
واشتملت الشعارات على القضية الوطنية الفلسطينية مسؤولية قومية ومركزية ، وسر نجاحنا بالوحدة الوطنية ، والوطن وحقوقكم ، معا لقول الحق ، نحو التغيير للأفضل ، قادمون للتجديد ، الاردن بحاجة للتجديد ، قادمون للتجديد فكونوا عونا لنا ، الاردن بحاجة لكل ابنائه ، نحو غد افضل ،لأجل الاردن نعمل معا ، امن الاردن خط احمر وبالإسلام نرتقي .
كما تضمن الشعارات : خير الناس انفعهم للناس ، الوطن للجميع والجميع للوطن ، القضية الفلسطينية اولوية ،وباسمكم نتكلم ومن اجلكم نعمل ، بصوتك يبدأ التغيير ، امن الاردن خط احمر ،محاربة الفساد واجب وطني ، التعليم والتأمين حق للجميع ، معكم نصنع التغير وبصوت الجميع نحقق الهدف .
واشتملت الشعارات على : معا مواطنة عدالة امان ، لا منابت ولا اصول في المواطنة ،وخير الناس انفعهم للناس ،وصوتك مستقبلك ، التغيير (معكم نصنع التغيير ) ، و يدا بيد نبني اردن افضل ، الوطن للجميع والجميع للوطن .
كما اشتملت شعارات القوائم على ، افعال بلا اقوال ، ومكافحة الفساد والمفسدين ، تمكين الشباب غايتي ، نعم لحياة كريمة للجميع ، الاصلاح ، ومعكم نبني الغد ، سنكون صوتكم لمحاربة الفساد ، التغيير هو الحل ، نعم للتجديد



تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخبات الاردنية 2013...

----------

